# Clicking in back paw/toes??



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

So, I will be taking Axel to the vet next week for his jabs and will ask the vet, but thought I'd ask here if anyone has experience.
This is not an emergency and I am not overly worried as he walks, jumps and trots absolutely fine. The leg and paw are not swollen or limping. But for the last couple of days I keep hearing a quiet clicking noise coming from one of the back legs. I cannot make the noise manually by pulling/bending the hip, knee, hock or toes. But every time he is walking I can hear the clicky noise. It's not like a crack that you can hear in old joints. It's very quiet and "soft" if you know what I mean? I sometimes get that in my toes or when i bend my wrist and there is no pain associated with it. 
As said, I will check with the vet but wondered if anyone has experience of this? (I lay down on the floor and made him walk next to my ear so I could hear if it's the toes or the hock )


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Damaged cruciate can create a kind of popping noise. 
One of my dogs had a clicking noise from a back leg that never caused any issues


----------



## stevenruizok (Oct 20, 2016)

rona said:


> Damaged cruciate can create a kind of popping noise.
> One of my dogs had a clicking noise from a back leg that never caused any issues


Was your dogs clicking with every step?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stevenruizok said:


> Was your dogs clicking with every step?


I assume so, we could only really hear it at night when it was quiet and she went on her wanders. It was certainly every step then and came from one back foot/lower leg. She lived to 13 with no significant change to it or her walking

Has the vet checked yours?


----------



## stevenruizok (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes shes seen two vets and a canine physical therapists. She's had three rounds of X-rays with no findings and the vets can't find anything by manipulating her joints. They're only guess is a torn meniscus but I'm certain it comes from her ankles. They said they're sure she will be fine just to keep an eye out for limping


----------

